

'Trek' tricorder could win $10 million - cwan
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/05/13/6638804-trek-tricorder-could-win-10-million

======
stretchwithme
And Richard Branson's prize for technology that removes carbon dioxide from
the atmosphere is a bit bigger at $25 million, which is slightly more
important to the world. Approximately 2.5 times as important, at least.

